
The Long Way Round: The Story of the California Clipper - ksherlock
http://lapsedhistorian.com/long-way-round-part-1/
======
alexhutcheson
I made a map with the route and all of the stops:
[https://www.google.com/maps/d/edit?mid=z4kMRHXgBTVs.kq8lQ1TU...](https://www.google.com/maps/d/edit?mid=z4kMRHXgBTVs.kq8lQ1TUItqo&usp=sharing)

~~~
ilikepi
Ha, nice work. It definitely helps one appreciate how long "The Long Way"
really was.

------
junto
I have a soft spot for seaplanes. The Sunderlands flew out of Pembroke Dock in
West Wales during World War II, protecting convoys and hunting German
submarines in the Atlantic and Irish Sea.

They apparently had a very distinctive sound to their engines, something that
my grandpa likes to reminisce about.

Although the "source" is the Daily Mail (I apologise) the content itself is
quite interesting, concerning the location and partial raising of one of the
Sunderlands that was ditched during the war, amazingly the location directed
by a member of that very air crew:
[http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2523196/WWII-
Sunderl...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2523196/WWII-Sunderland-
flying-boat-raised-seabed-65ft-waves.html)

------
digi_owl
downright crazy story. But then the war was full of them.

